# navarre pier



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

Me and my wife is going to Navarre pier tomorrow fishing can anyone tell me what is bitting on the pier and what to use for bait never fished off of this pier most of the time I just fish in the bay on my boat but just to much fresh water in the bay right now


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Lots o sharks biting. If you can get a spot near the bar lots of bait and ladyfish to play with but if you are looking for something to keep there have been some spanish in the mix. Not sure what they'll do with this rain but kings have been sporadic on the end and a couple of big 8-10lb spanish were caught this weekend. Cigar minnows or other live or dead bait for the kings/spanish on the end. Gotchas, gold hook rigs, big sabikis for the spanish. Havent seen much but rays and sharks hitting bait on the bottom lately. Good luck, Ill probably be out there tomorrow after 3 in a Blue G-loomis hat. Let me know how you did if you see me.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Chrome finish gotchas...60-80 pound mono leader with swivel...all day long...


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

ok thanks


----------

